# Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen



## Dat_Frettchen (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe erst heute dieses Forum entdeckt, habe mir schon viele Foto´s angesehen und viele Beiträge durchgelesen. 
Nun schreibe ich einfach und schildere mein Anliegen.
Ich möchte so gern aus meinem Pool einen Schwimmteich machen und würde mich riesig über Vorschläge freuen.
Mein Pool ist 1,20 tief und hat einen Stahlmantel, ist also nicht gemauert, die Maße waren glaube ich 3,60 x 7,40. Eine Pumpe mit Skimmer habe ich natürlich auch.
Ich dachte mir, dass ich die Randsteine entferne und eine dunkle Folie über den Beckenrand legen könnte, um so eine Fläche für Pflanzen, Steine usw. zu schaffen. Aber wie sieht es mit der Pumpe aus, ist die überhaupt geeignet und kann ich die blaue Folie lassen, oder muss eine dunkle hinein? Muss ich bei dem Umbau etwas beachten? Muss die Pumpe immer laufen, oder nur ab und an mal?
Da sollen übrigens keine Fische rein, ich glaub nicht, dass die Fischchen das schön finden, wenn man da im Sommer mit reinspringt  
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand einige Ratschläge geben könnte.
Netten Gruß


----------



## günter-w (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Frettchen willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Es währe angenehmer wenn du deinen Vornamen unten anhängst so unpersönlich sind wir doch auch nicht? Ja zu deinem Vorhaben kann ich dir nur sagen mach das Stahlbecken komplett weg. und lass dir die Folie an einem Stück lieferm zu mal du vermutlich nicht weist wie die Poolfolie mit der neuen reagiert bzw. sich verkleben lässt. Du kannst die Pool fläche als Schwimmbereich nutzen und die gleiche Fläche nochmals als Pflanzenbereich dazu vorsehen Das sollte aber als Gesammtplanung  mal auf Papier gebracht werden. Die ander Möglichkeit währe, den Poolbereich so zu lassen und die Wasseraufbereitung in einem zweiten Teich vorsehen. Meines erachten ist ein Zweikammersystem immer den Vorzug zugeben. Die Pumpe sollte wenn möglich immer laufen. Darauf achten das sie als Ümwälzpumpe mit geringem Stromverbrauch konzipiert ist.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Dat Frettchen! Oderwieistdeinrichtigername?

Erst mal :willkommen hier im Forum.

Leider habe ich von Schwimmteichen gar keine Ahnung  aber wegen unserer Namensverwandschaft mußte ich mal was schreiben.  

Ich bin der Frettchenfreund ( Volker )  

.


----------



## Dat_Frettchen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Schönen sonnigen guten Morgen!
Also erstmal...in den meisten Foren, ist es absolut unüblich seinen realen Namen anzugeben. Das war keine böse Absicht und damit es persönlicher wird:
Ich heiße Gaby   Aber Frettchen ist doch auch nicht schlecht  
Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Und ist ja witzig, dass es hier tatsächlich einen Frettchenfreund gibt  
Den Pool wollte ich eigentlich nicht so gern komplett abbauen, eher integrieren und so kommt mir der zweite Vorschlag doch besser vor, zumal man dann die Möglichkeit hat, den Pool vielleicht doch eines Tages wieder herzustellen. Wenn die blaue Folie keine Problem darstellt, lasse ich es natürlich so, ist ja auch eine Geldfrage und damit bin ich nicht so gut ausgestattet. Tja, eine Skizze wäre toll, aber wenn man unsicher ist und wenig Erfahrung hat, da wird es schwierig. Ich habe mir im Internet schon viele Bilder angesehen, die waren total klasse, wunderschön bepflanzt und das hätte mit den Foto´s noch Stunden weiter gehen können, ohne das es mir langweilig geworden wäre. Ist denn so ein Schwimmteich viel Arbeit, auch wenn man keine Fische hat? Ich lese so viel von Algen und anderen schlimmen Dingen, da kriegt man ja schon Panik bevor der Teich steht! Wenn die Pumpe immer laufen muss....das sind ja tierisch Kosten   Ich hätte ja gern zu dem Schwimmteich, eine ähnliche Fläche mit Pflanzen und zudem einen Bachlauf zum Pavillon, der in den nächsten Tagen, ebenfalls im Selbstbau, entstehen soll. Einen riesigen Stein (1,2t) habe ich mir schon bei eBay gekauft, der soll da auch irgendwie hin. Weiß jetzt nur nicht, was ich alles brauche und womit ich anfangen soll und kann ich das im Sommer machen, oder lieber erst im Herbst?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Dann mal Hallo Gaby!



> Und ist ja witzig, dass es hier tatsächlich einen Frettchenfreund gibt



Ja, finde ich auch. Das ist, weil unser erster Teich nur ein Planschecken für unsere Frettchen sein sollte.  

Na ja, jetzt nicht mehr.  



> Einen riesigen Stein (1,2t) habe ich mir schon bei eBay gekauft, der soll da auch irgendwie hin.



Du kaufst Seine bei 321?  

Bestimmt hast Du den Stein für eine Eurone geschossen, weil der Transport mit Sicherheit mehrere 100 Euronen gekostet hat. 


So, ich habe jetzt genug zu einem Thema geschrieben,wovon ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe und überlasse das jetzt mal den Fachleuten.

Nicht das ich hier noch  bekomme.


:cu :cu 
.


----------



## Dat_Frettchen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Volker!

Nein nein, Gott sei Dank hat der Transport keine hunderte Euronen gekostet, weil mein Mann nämlich Lkw fährt und den Stein selbst abholen konnte  

Die armen Frettchen dürfen nun also nicht mehr im Teich baden? Das finde ich aber doof, das hat denen bestimmt ganz viel Spaß gemacht! Kannst Du den Tierchen nicht ein kleines Stückchen vom Teich abgeben?

Ich überlege inzwischen schon, ob ich den Schwimmteich nicht doch lieber sein lasse und stattdessen einen Teich mit Bachlauf bauen soll. Ich befürchte, dass dieser Umbau zum Schwimmteich, mit erheblichem Aufwand und Kosten zusammen hängt und wenn man so gar keine Ahnung hat.....

Ein Teich mit Bachlauf kann doch nicht so teuer sein. Ich würde gern einfach nur so 30 - 40 cm für den Lauf ausheben wollen und dann mit Kies und etwas größeren Steinen füllen, nur dass da so ein Wasserrinnsal langläuft. Durch den riesigen Stein könnte man ein Loch bohren und das Wasser darüber laufen lassen. Ein Kreislauf vom Teich um den Pavillon und zurück zum Teich.
Ähm...irgendwie so

Lieben Gruß
Gaby


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Gaby!

Eigendlich wollte ich hier nichts mehr schreiben, weil ich mich mit diesen Sachen nicht auskenne. Aber Antworten gebe ich natürlich sofort.



			
				Dat_Frettchen schrieb:
			
		

> Die armen Frettchen dürfen nun also nicht mehr im Teich baden? Das finde ich aber doof, das hat denen bestimmt ganz viel Spaß gemacht! Kannst Du den Tierchen nicht ein kleines Stückchen vom Teich abgeben?



Die dürfen noch baden aber nur noch unter Aufsicht.




			
				Dat_Frettchen schrieb:
			
		

> Durch den riesigen Stein könnte man ein Loch bohren und das Wasser darüber laufen lassen. Ein Kreislauf vom Teich um den Pavillon und zurück zum Teich.
> Ähm...irgendwie so



Ich glaube nicht, dass das günstiger ist, weil:

Bei so einem Stein brauchst Du schon eine richtige Pumpe die was leistet.
Und diese braucht dann auch richtig Energie.

Aber ich frage mich wo hier die Fachleute sind. Gibt es hier beim Thema " Schwimmteiche " keine oder schwimmen die den ganzen Tag?  

 Fachleute wo seid Ihr ?  Helft doch bitte der Gaby!


----------



## Kurt (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Servus im Forum, Gaby!

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen kann es nicht allzu schwer sein, hier eine geeignete Lösung für einen Schwimmteich mit getrenntem Pflanzen-/Bodenfilter zu finden, die auch finanziert werden kann. 
Wenn du einen groben Umrissplan mit Gebäuden (incl. Pavillion) , Bäumen, Sträuchern und evtl. Geländeunebenheiten hier einstellen kannst, dann zeichne ich dir gerne die Lösungen, die mir dazu einfallen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo zusammen

@ Gaby

Du mußt nur  en und schon kommen die Fachleute.  

@ Kurt 

Danke!

Und halte den Bodensee schön sauber, weil ich im Sep. wieder mal da bin.


----------



## Kurt (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Volker,

wir Österreicher am Bodensee passen schon seit mindestens 35 Jahren auf die Trinkwasserqualität für die 'unterhalb' auf (Stuttgart und so). 
Wenn nur die anderen Anrainer so wenig reinlassen würden, dann gäb´s wahrscheinlich nur verhungerte Fische :-(.

aber noch gibt es Fische im Bodensee - siehe http://www.vol.at/news/tp:vol:vorar...cher-bucht-gefangen/cn/news-20080602-07453781

Gabi, ich warte immer noch auf den Plan!!!!     -   Fotos vom gesamten Umfeld tuns natürlich auch ! 

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee

Kurt


----------



## günter-w (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Gaby, Kurt hat das schon richtig geschrieben, wenn wir eine Skizze von deinem Vorhaben hätten kann man auch besser Vorschläge machen was möglich bzw. am sinnvollsten währe sonnst macht das keinen Sinn. Aber nun mal zu den tierischen Kosten. Die Erstellung ist das Eine die Unterhaltung das andere. Wenn der Pool ohne Chemie betrieben werden kann und die Umwälzung über eine Planzenkläranlage erfolgt sind das bei einer Umwälzung von ca.10000l/Std und einem Stromverbr. der Pumpe von 65 Watt, Jahreskosten von 115,- €. Wenn man davon ausgeht ab Nov. bis einschließlich Februar ist die Umwälzung aus sind das noch Max. 80,-€/Jhr. Stromkosten. wenn das zu viel ist verstehe ich was nicht bzw. würde gerne mal die Pool Unterhaltungskosten wissen. Den Bachlauf solltest du mit Staustufen bauen und bepflanzen, das sieht atraktiver aus als nur mit Steinen ausgelegt. Ein Durchgangsloch in einen Naturstein bohren ist auch nicht ganz ohne es kommt immer darauf an was für Werkzeug man hat und wie hart der Stein ist. Bei dem Bachlauf solltest du beachten das die Förderhöhe nicht zu hoch wird, damit von der Pumpenleistung noch was für die Wassermenge im Bachlauf übrig bleibt. Pumpenkennlinie beachten. Mit Sicherheit ist ein separater Bachlauf mit kleinem Teich die günstigere Möglichkeit. Die Unterhaltungskosten ist das andere Thema.


----------



## Dat_Frettchen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo an Euch!

Vielen Dank für die angebotene Hilfe und natürlich an Volker, wenn Du nicht gerufen hättest....  

Tja, das stimmt wohl schon, ich mein mit dem Stein + Pumpe = Strom  
Total blöd alles und irgendwie sehe ich meinen Plan vom schönen Schwimmteich schon wieder flöten gehen, weil es mit zu hohen Kosten verbunden scheint.
Ich könnte ein bisschen zeichnen und es dann einscannen und zusätzlich noch ein Bild mit Sicht von der Terrasse machen, so kann man es sich besser vorstellen. Ein großes Problem stellen sicher die vielen Bäume dar, denn ich habe im Herbst extrem viel Laub und außerdem im Sommer extrem viel Sonne, meine wegen Algen.

Wäre aber total lieb wenn Du mir helfen könntest Kurt!
Ich versuche mich dann gleich mal an dem Plan  

Grüßele
Gaby


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Gaby!



			
				Dat_Frettchen schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die angebotene Hilfe und natürlich an Volker, wenn Du nicht gerufen hättest....



Hab ich gerne gemacht!



			
				Dat_Frettchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche mich dann gleich mal an dem Plan



Wie heist ist es im Werbespruch " Das schaffst Du schon "


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo zusammen!

Hallo Gaby

Da bist Du aber noch nicht viel weiter gekommen.  

Hast Du Deine Pläne auf Eis gelegt?  

Oder ist schon alles fertig und wir wissen es noch nicht.

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Seid ihr eigentlich verwandt ?   

Frettchenfreund und Dat_Frettchen..... sehr verdächtig


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Uwe!



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr eigentlich verwandt ?



 .........  ..........   Nein!​
Alles reiner Zufall!

.


----------



## Dat_Frettchen (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Ihr!

Nein nein, leider ist der Schwimmteich noch nicht fertig  
Mein Mann baut noch an dem Pavillon, bzw. will mit dem Bau anfangen und es geht ja nur eines nach dem anderen. Foto´s soll ich erst machen, wenn der Pavillon steht, damit man sehen kann, wie die Form des Schwimmteiches werden muss/kann. Dauert wohl noch. 
Ich habe mir inzwischen schon alles über Schwimmteiche im Internet durchgelesen und musste feststellen, dass die Meinungen über die erforderliche Tiefe und auch Größe, weit auseinander gehen. Kommt sicher auch auf die eigenen Ansprüche an und ob man dort wirklich Runden drehen, oder sich nur erfrischen möchte. 
Könnte natürlich mal eine schöne Zeichnung machen und hier einstellen... ähm...ja, das habe ich dann immer so vor mich hingeschoben und schäme mich doch auch wirklich  Da mein Mann doch immer und ewig zu allem braucht, muss ich doch sowieso noch so lange warten.... (Nur mal als Entschuldigung)

Tja Volker, vielleicht sind wir doch verwandt und wissen es nur noch nicht, oder war es gar Schicksal :shock  Lache vor mich hin


----------



## Fietje69 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Wir haben unseren Pool auch zu einem Teich umbebaut, war nicht so schwer und die Kosten sind nicht zu Hoch gewesen ware nur ein wenig Arbeit ....
wenn du interese hast kannst du dich gerne Melden


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Fietje,

warum so geheim? Das ist doch etwas, was bestimmt noch mehr Leute interessiert. Lass uns ein Forum sein und alle teilhaben - und stell Dein Projekt in Deinem eigenen Threat vor.

Los - zier Dich nicht, will sagen "büdde, büdde" :beeten :beeten


----------



## Dat_Frettchen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Möchte meinen Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen*

Hallo Fietje!

Ja, das würde mich totalmegamäßig interessieren! 
Ich würde mich riesig freuen, denn ich konnte hier bisher niemanden finden, der seinen Pool umgebaut hat. 

Lieben Gruß Gaby


----------

